# Looking for blank tanktops, same type like inside thread linked



## hollisterb (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I am looking for the same tanktops that these guys are using for their products

Material wise it says - 100% ring spun combed cotton

They are a really good fit for what I want

IDENTI' V - multicolor (men) | Staymotivated

Anybody know which ones these could be and where to get from blank?


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

TSC APPAREL,American Apparel, Alternative. Magic Apparel Group


----------

